# 1993 Bridgestone MB-2



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

I posted a photo of this in my thread about Bullmoose bars but since I updated it I figured I would give it it's own thread.

This is my recently acquired 94 Bridgestone MB-2. I just threw a set of Big Apples on it, a Nitto mini front rack and some new pedals.

Still looking to get the right set of Bullmoose bars on it too, but past that I am loving how it is turning out.










Please ignore the front canti brake that I had not fixed yet when I took the photo.


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

beautiful bike ... looks like it is brand new


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

What size Big Apples?


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Zoke2 said:


> beautiful bike ... looks like it is brand new


Thanks, it's in really good shape. I few dings here and there in the paint but nothing major at all and the components look virtually new.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

henrymiller said:


> What size Big Apples?


2.1

I thought the 2.35 would be just a tad too big and I think I was right. These are huge and I am not sure I would want to go larger.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

those tires are crazy lite weight...looks great


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I'm curious about how you like the rack. I bought a $10 knock-off of that rack for my town bike. I keep trying to decide if I should put it on, or just spring for a front cargo basket. 

It doesn't seem as though it will carry enough to be useful. Then again, it doesn't spoil the lines of the bike. 

I can't easily mount a rear rack because my townie has a disc mount, and no rack eyelets.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Can't speak for the knock off but the Nitto is very strong and I have no doubt it could carry a decent load. I say throw it on. If you decide you want a cargo basket just buy one of the cheap Wald baskets and zip tie it to the front rack.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

sweet bike.
i've got an mb-4 built up as a singlespeed with ritchey and xtr parts, replacing my mb-3.
best riding bike i owned so far.
how long is the top tube on yours?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Johnny Alien said:


> Please ignore the front canti brake that I had not fixed yet when I took the photo.
> ]


Fine. What I'm not going to ignore is that kick stand.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Fine. What I'm not going to ignore is that kick stand.


HA! I actually put that on there. It didn't come with one.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Fine. What I'm not going to ignore is that kick stand.


Or the rack, or the roadie tires.........very nice bike indeed though!.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

OK, they are "kinda" roadie tires but they are super big! That counts for something.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn, that is sweet! Really nice...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Johnny Alien said:


> HA! I actually put that on there. It didn't come with one.


Get out!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

...


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Johnny Alien said:


> HA! I actually put that on there. It didn't come with one.


Kyle?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

cousineddie said:


> Kyle?




I miss Kyle


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> I miss Kyle


Did his birthday pass yet?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mechagouki said:


> Get out!


2nd'ed!


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

OK..OK...Maybe will consider taking it back off.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Fine. What I'm not going to ignore is that kick stand.


I usually just flip my bike upside down and set it on the saddle and bars. Saves me 3/4 of a pound. A thick coat of duct tape on the saddle prevents scuffing.

.
.
.
.
.
.... kidding!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

All you need is a wall (presumably there are some in Harrisburg) and two contact points - handlebar and rear tire. A kickstand is unnecessary dead weight.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

mechagouki said:


> All you need is a wall (presumably there are some in Harrisburg) and two contact points - handlebar and rear tire. A kickstand is unnecessary dead weight.


I am extremely lucky in that my garage has not just one but THREE walls!! 

The problem is that between me and my wife and son we have alot of bikes and leaning becomes less easy even with hanging a bunch from the ceiling with hooks.

I figure with vintage mountain bikes regularly over 26 lbs what is a few extra for convenience. It's not like it's a carbon rocket


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

rigidftw said:


> sweet bike.
> i've got an mb-4 built up as a singlespeed with ritchey and xtr parts, replacing my mb-3.
> best riding bike i owned so far.
> how long is the top tube on yours?


57.5 cm


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jak0zilla said:


> I usually just flip my bike upside down and set it on the saddle and bars. Saves me 3/4 of a pound. A thick coat of duct tape on the saddle prevents scuffing.


I usually find a flight of stairs and give the bike a good shove. It lands now it lands.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Johnny Alien said:


> The problem is that between me and my wife and son we have alot of bikes and leaning becomes less easy even with hanging a bunch from the ceiling with hooks.


I only have cars in my garage to give me more places to lean bikes


----------



## Psylosyfer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Bridgestone MB2*

Hi everyone!
I am new to this forum, and want to say "What's up?" . Anyway I was searching for info about two bikes I recently picked up and repaired for personal use.
The Bridgesone MB2 link is what got me here. I think that mine is a "93" but am only going by photo details of other "93's". The only difference I can find is the paint. My MB2 
is a dark (charcoal) grey. Does anyone know how to determine the year? It was made in Japan, Has CrMo 4130 tubing, Shimano Crank and brakes (cantilever) the rims say "RM-20". Hubs Have a "sealed system" decal, There is a "biopace" decal on the front sprocket.
The seat and seat post were missing. So I used the post and seat from a "junked" Next.
At any rate, I LOVE this bike! It is a pleasure to ride! 
I would appreciate any info I can get about this bike, As well as any advice as to tires, accessories etc.
Thanks, and happy to be here!
Ray


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Psylosyfer said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new to this forum, and want to say "What's up?" . Anyway I was searching for info about two bikes I recently picked up and repaired for personal use.
> The Bridgesone MB2 link is what got me here. I think that mine is a "93" but am only going by photo details of other "93's". The only difference I can find is the paint. My MB2
> is a dark (charcoal) grey. Does anyone know how to determine the year? It was made in Japan, Has CrMo 4130 tubing, Shimano Crank and brakes (cantilever) the rims say "RM-20". Hubs Have a "sealed system" decal, There is a "biopace" decal on the front sprocket.
> ...


1986


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

I love my MB-2 as well. Bridgestone only offered one color per year (in the 90's at least) and I don't see charcoal or grey listed for any of the 90's. Is the fork similar to the one above or is it a standard rounded fork? Some photos might help but there are a ton of catalogs here that might help.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/index.html

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Johnny Alien said:


> I love my MB-2 as well. Bridgestone only offered one color per year (in the 90's at least) and I don't see charcoal or grey listed for any of the 90's. Is the fork similar to the one above or is it a standard rounded fork? Some photos might help but there are a ton of catalogs here that might help.
> 
> Let us know what you find out.


it is a 1986, I have the same bike in the other room and my wife loves it!

They call it ocean black, a dark grey. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bridgestone/index.html Scowl over to the MB-2 specs.


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

Updated bars.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Now thats looking nice with the addition of the bars, one of the bikes I'm still in pursuit of. Is the tape on there for a reason like you can't find grips or are you a roadie in MTBer's clothing?


----------



## Johnny Alien (May 15, 2010)

I ride both. I saw someone do it and thought it looked cool. I still have the original grips.


----------



## ssdave (May 9, 2004)

*Bridgestone MB-2*

Beee-utiful bike...here's mine when I bought it and the newer single-speed iteration:

I just love this bike.


----------

